# Me and Jojo got a couple dove today



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Went out with my son for a little hunt .. we were walking a field and found a great dove spot .. they love to be in these thick trees with berry's on them ... me and my son waited quietly and sitting still ... we were able to seal the deal on 2.. I was shooting my cholla LBS and some guy orange bands .. 15 to 10 mm taper .. and 8mm steel .. and will be back again .. here are some pics of the hunt .. hope the pics don't bother anyone .. this is what I grew up doing .. cheers guys
















Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good shootin brotha


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Good shooting! Those birdies are perfect in the pot! 
I also like to hunt when my son is here, as I want him to learn that hunting can be respectful for the game caught. I am, maybe, becoming soft, but with my kid around feelings are put aside, and I enjoy hunting a lot more, as it is a perfect bonding tool, and a perfect way to teach respect for nature. So, well done mate ????


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

As usual - great shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Two nice ones buddy. One day your son will say the exact same thing. "I grew up hunting". You're passing on a legacy and that's a good thing.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Awesome time with family! Great shooting!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Dove is delicious. I once shot at a pheasant and it would have been a perfect head shot except for the last moment when all it did was duck it's head and the ball went by. That's what I think of when hunting doves. It seems like they can see and react to the shot too. Getting a couple is no mean feat. Great job and good eating.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you Andy! .. appreciate it brotha


andypandy1 said:


> Good shootin brotha


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I completely agree bro ! .. it's so much different when I am hunting with and teaching my son .. feels so much more right ! .. your doing a great job also bro!! 


skropi said:


> Good shooting! Those birdies are perfect in the pot!
> I also like to hunt when my son is here, as I want him to learn that hunting can be respectful for the game caught. I am, maybe, becoming soft, but with my kid around feelings are put aside, and I enjoy hunting a lot more, as it is a perfect bonding tool, and a perfect way to teach respect for nature. So, well done mate


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Matt! 


mattwalt said:


> As usual - great shooting.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Very true ! . Thank you for that my buddy Joe ! .. in fact last night .. I let him pluck and remove the skin on the second dove .. he did a good job .. and during when I was showing him .. he asked have you been doing this for a lo km get time dad ? .. I said yes son .. my dad taught me like I am teaching you .. and one day you will be teaching your son if you have one .. he smiled and said . That's pretty cool ! ...  awesome stuff bro ... appreciate the words my friend ! 


Ibojoe said:


> Two nice ones buddy. One day your son will say the exact same thing. "I grew up hunting". You're passing on a legacy and that's a good thing.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks buddy ! .. yes they are really good meat ! .. slight liver taste .. but a lot of flavor .. I enjoy eating them ! .. 4 out of 5 of my kids will eat game .. love it .. ya dove are very smart .. and their eyes seem to be very good .. any movement even drawing the frame would spook them ... and when I walk up to a tree I hope for just a few dove to be there .. too many eyes and I have no chance lol .. thank you for the words bud ! 


Winnie said:


> Dove is delicious. I once shot at a pheasant and it would have been a perfect head shot except for the last moment when all it did was duck it's head and the ball went by. That's what I think of when hunting doves. It seems like they can see and react to the shot too. Getting a couple is no mean feat. Great job and good eating.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nothing better than family bonding


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree buddy .. nothing better !


Tag said:


> Nothing better than family bonding


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*That's an awesome story, it sounds like you taught your son well and an excellent hunt and with a tasty meal.*


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks bud ! .. was a fun hunt


crypter27 said:


> *That's an awesome story, it sounds like you taught your son well and an excellent hunt and with a tasty meal.*


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Petty cool Joey I never ask u but have u built the boy an lbs yet something cool ?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Thanks bud ! .. was a fun hunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome, bro, we all enjoy shooting and we put our skills to good use and that's what I call a winning combination.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice work bagging a brace????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks brother !! 


Mr Brooks said:


> Nice work bagging a brace


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------

